# Mov files damaged or codec problem?



## sk8harddiefast (Nov 12, 2010)

I have a very serious problem. I don't know the reason but ~70% of my files for my new skate movie are damaged. Can play but I see big green-blue boxes etc. Any way to fix my videos?
To "film" them again is not an option!  I am trying about a year for this movie! I cannot lose my tricks! All files where paying just fine some time ago. Now I get this: http://pastie.org/1292757 on mplayer. Is possible to be codecs problem?


----------



## Pjoter (Nov 13, 2010)

Kalimera,

it might be that the movie files are corrupted as well. Can you share one of your movies?

And this line:



> ```
> ************************************************
> **** Your system is too SLOW to play this!  ****
> ************************************************
> ```



It doesn't sound good. Did you try VLC to play your movies?

KR,

Pjoter.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Nov 13, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7STTPaTHbjs
Yeap, Vlc play the clips but with this problem. I tried to play the same clips on windows but there vlc and windows media player said that is damaged.


----------



## Pjoter (Nov 13, 2010)

Hi,

I was able to download as mp4 and played in mplayer- no problems.

Pjoter.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Nov 13, 2010)

The problem is not there. That you downloaded and saw is the trailer of my demo. Now I want to create a bigger demo. This (also the first demo) created from editing my clips on Kdenlive. This clips are now damaged.


----------



## Pjoter (Nov 13, 2010)

Ok I understand. It must be something with the settings of kdenlive (some maybe codec specific). We can't help you I believe.

Pjoter.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Nov 13, 2010)

Is not the codecs. All this clip where running just fine on FreeBSD and Windows too  With this clips I created my first demo and now I cannot even see the trick because a big green box appear


----------



## ronnylov (Jan 13, 2011)

No older ZFS snapshot or backup to recover the broken files from?
If you have original files and your video editing project stored it should be possible to recreate your editing work. Maybe they still are stored on camera memory card?

The mplayer log indicates broken files. You could try removing damaged parts from the files to be able to playback the rest of it, but h.264 is tricky and you should cut on I-frames only to recover playability. I can not see any errors after 14.7 seconds so if the video is longer than that it would be possible to restore video after next I-frame that follows after 14.7 seconds. What happens if you try play your files in the camera that you used when filming?

Recovery by cutting out bad parts:
1) Remux into mkv container with ffmpeg

```
ffmpeg -i input.mov -vcodec copy -acodec copy output.mkv
```
You may need to use the h264_mp4toannexb bitstream filter when copying from mov files (I have not tested if it is necessary):

```
ffmpeg -i input.mov -vcodec copy -vbsf h264_mp4toannexb -acodec copy output.mkv
```

2) Open the mkv file in mmg (mkvmerge gui) and select enable splitting and after timecodes and enter time for splitting the file, like 00:00:14.8 to split the file after 14.8 seconds.

3) You get mkv files before split (001) and after split (002). The file after the split should work because the problem seemed to occur before 14.7 seconds according to the log you pasted.

The bad thing is that you now have loosed first 15 seconds of the file (damaged parts) but maybe there is something in the end of the file that works...

One tip to scan files for errors is to use mplayer with null video renderer and -benchmark option to play through the file very quickly and check the console output (which you can redirect to a log file if you wish). If you also use the framestep filter you can find timecodes for I-frames to split on when using mkvmerge.


```
mplayer -benchmark -vo null -vf framestep=i -nosound input.mkv
```
(Not sure if the command line is completely correct, I am on a windows PC right now and can not test it).


----------

